# ما هو الفرق بين ال pump و ال compressor



## The_Lion_1 (9 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
طلب عاجل من مهندسى الميكانيكا
ما هو الفرق بين الكمبريسور والبمب على الرغم من ان انواعهم واحدة تقريبا 
ولماذا لاتضغط البمب الغازات ولا يضغط الكمبريسور سوائل
وما هى المشاكل التى تحدث عندما يتم ضغط اكتر من phase (سائل + غاز) بداخل اى منهما


----------



## mnci (9 مايو 2009)

انتظر رد الاخوة فهم كثر
مواد مفيدة:
Submerged Arc Welding
+
Shielded Metal Arc Welding Guidelines
+
Sieve Plate Tower


----------



## The_Lion_1 (9 مايو 2009)

ايه يا جماعة هو السؤال ده ملهوش اجابة ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## وين رايح (10 مارس 2011)

هذا السؤال جاني فالمقابله بالامس / في شركة مصفاة نفط عمان

وجاوبت أنوا البمبات تستخدم للفلود / والكبرسور لي الهواء

وسكتت خخخ


نبي الاجابه اذا احد يعرف .. .!!؟


----------



## toktok66 (10 مارس 2011)

السوائل مواد غير قابله للانضغاط
الغازات مواد قابله للانضغاط

الخلوص في الكمبريسور صغير بين الاجزاء الميكانيكيه ويجب ان يحوي زيت لعمليه التزييت وغالبا مايكون هذا الزيت مع السوائل (ان كانت بكميه كبيره) رغاوي عاليه المقاومه تكسر الاجزاء الميكانيكيه

الخلوص في المضخات اكبر بكثير وتكون عمليه التبريد في معظم الانواع للميكانيكل سيل تعتمد على السائل المار ليبردها


والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## وين رايح (10 مارس 2011)

تسلم أخوي 


على المعلومات بس في سؤال لك أذا ممكن تجاوب عليه ..؟


----------



## عمراياد (10 مارس 2011)

Pump is used to increase the pressure of incompressible fluids (i.e 
(density is constant for change in pressure 
Compressor is used to compress the pressure of compressible fluids 
:20: (i.e.,density varies with pressure)



Good luck
​ 

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Difference_between_a_pump_and_a_compressor#ixzz1GEt6asUn


----------



## joyland1977 (11 مارس 2011)

مطلوب تصميم ماكينه تعبئه كريم شعر


----------



## joyland1977 (11 مارس 2011)

*مطلوب تصميم ماكينه تعبئه كريم شعر رجاء الرد نفس الاسم ع الياهوو*​


----------



## hazmohamed101m (11 مارس 2011)

The basic difference between a pump & compressor is : compressor is used to compress air at high pressure ,also when there is no load requirement .But in the other hand pump is used to deliever fluid or water to high head or through long distance under high pressure.A pump can't be used to compress air... By :Rahul J Malaviya




Read more: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_difference_between_a_pump_and_a_compressor#ixzz1GMnOC5AF​


----------



## ابن مدينة (11 مارس 2011)

بالنسبة للمضخة كما ذكر الاخ الخلوص كبير نسبيا واذا استخدمت في الغازات سيؤدي ذلك الى ارتفاع درجة الحرارة والى استهلاك شغل كبير جدا 
اما عند ضخ اكثر من طور معا سيؤدي ذلك الى دمار ال blades او ال impeller ليس فقط في المضخات والضواغط بل حتى التوربينات نتجنب دخول خليط البخار والماء للسبب ذاته


----------



## elaktaa (28 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
شكرا وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (28 أغسطس 2011)

The_Lion_1 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> طلب عاجل من مهندسى الميكانيكا
> ما هو الفرق بين الكمبريسور والبمب على الرغم من ان انواعهم واحدة تقريبا
> ولماذا لاتضغط البمب الغازات ولا يضغط الكمبريسور سوائل
> وما هى المشاكل التى تحدث عندما يتم ضغط اكتر من phase (سائل + غاز) بداخل اى منهما


 
السلام عليكم 
المضخات تستخدم لرفع ضغط الموائع الاانضغاطية (السوائل)حيث يكون الحجم ثابت فقط تتحول الطاقة الحركية للسائل الى طافة ضغط بدون اي تغيير في درجة الحرارة او الحجم ويكون الخلوص في المضخات كبيرا ويتم تبريد الميكانيكل سيل عن طريق المائع نفسه ..اما الكومبريسر فيستخدم لرفع ضغط الموائع القابلة للانضغاط(الغازات) حيث ترتفع درجة حرارة المائع ويقل حجمه وبذلك يزداد ضغطه حسب القانون العام للغازات pv=mrt ويكون الخلوص صغيرا لامكانية ضغط اكبر قدر ممكن من المائع . والله اعلم


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (28 أغسطس 2011)

ابن مدينة قال:


> بالنسبة للمضخة كما ذكر الاخ الخلوص كبير نسبيا واذا استخدمت في الغازات سيؤدي ذلك الى ارتفاع درجة الحرارة والى استهلاك شغل كبير جدا
> اما عند ضخ اكثر من طور معا سيؤدي ذلك الى دمار ال blades او ال impeller ليس فقط في المضخات والضواغط بل حتى التوربينات نتجنب دخول خليط البخار والماء للسبب ذاته


 جواب صحيح احسنت


----------



## عمارسامي (2 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي العزيز بالنسبة لمشكلة ضغط اكثر من فيز لكل منهما فهذه مشكلة كبيرة لكليهما فتسبب الاهتزازات العالية وتحطم الدفاعات بالنسبة للكابسة وكذلك تسبب الاهتزاز وفقدان ضغط السحب الموجب الصافي للمضخات ولكن احتمالية تحطم الدفاعات ضعيف .. وشكراااا


----------



## عبدالله الشحي 123 (22 مارس 2012)

thanx


----------



## Abdelrhman Mohamdy (24 مارس 2012)

بس الله اللرحمن الرحيم ......اخي الفرق بسيط جدا....اولا السوائل مواد غير قابله للانضغاط لكن الغازات فهي قابله للانضغاط...

ثانيا : المضخه لا تنتج ضغط لكنها تعمل acceleration للمائع اي نزود flow rate لكن الكومبرسور يزود ضغط


----------

